# OCing My Comp



## sky_flakes (Apr 28, 2008)

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	DAMEN-8C6652447
User Name	Damen Lam

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Unknown, 2400 MHz (7 x 343)
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	2048 MB
BIOS Type	Award (03/09/07)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX (768 MB)
Monitor	Dell 1703FP [17" LCD] (2Y315371A260)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Realtek HD Audio output

Storage	
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	AAOM97CL IDE Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	WDC WD2000JB-00REA0 (186 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	IQ7410Q EWN061G SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-212D
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	190771 MB (59606 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (192.168.10.172)
Network Adapter	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Peripherals	
Printer	hp deskjet 990c
Printer	Lexmark Optra T614 (MS) (Copy 1)
Printer	Send To OneNote 2007
USB1 Controller	Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Printing Support


It says my motherboard is unknown but I have a nVidia Nforce 680i SLI .

Memory: Corsair CM2X1024-6400 PC2-6400 (400MHz) 2x1GB

PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 700W

Cooling: Factory CPU heatsink, replaced factory thermal grease with Arctic Silver 5. 2x 250mm intake fans (one on front and one on back), open exhaust vent in the back.

Idle temps: CPU- 38C, System 28C, GPU 56C. I used nvidia monitorview that was on my motherboard.

Working Temps (while zonealarm AV, Adaware, windows media player, and firefox was runing for 30 mins): CPU-41C, System-30C, GPU: 56C


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Load up a stress test program for 10 minutes or so, like ORTHOS, and use SpeedFan to see your loaded temps. Those programs running don't provided 100% CPU utilisation, and hence not fully loaded.


----------



## sky_flakes (Apr 28, 2008)

After 10 mins of Prime95's torture test

Speed Fan Readings:

System-65C
CPU-49C
AUX-30C
HD0-30C
Core0-45C
Core1-44C
Core-56C


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

49C for CPU under load is pretty good for stock clocks. However 65C system is pretty worrying. Maybe run ORTHOS again and check the temperatures with NVIDIA MonitorView for some consistency. My bad for not noticing you were using that already.


----------



## sky_flakes (Apr 28, 2008)

It's kinda weird though because when I use Speedfan it always says 65. I check with Nvidia Monitorview and it says 32C.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's more like it. It's probably a bad reading from SpeedFan. I think you're pretty much set for overclocking, just read up on the guides in this thread if you need some pointers.


----------

